# Cool shit for a thirteen year old boy in Brum



## nosos (Apr 28, 2008)

Any suggestions? I'd like to make it a really cool day.

I don't know much (not meeting him tonight) but he likes world of warcraft so I'm guessing science, technology, fantasy and war type stuff will be all go down well.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 28, 2008)

that or sitting in a darkened cyber cafe with 30 other people who haven't washed all week talking baout how the welps let them down on the raid instance...


----------



## nosos (Apr 28, 2008)

That can be the backup plan


----------



## legz (Apr 28, 2008)

Thinktank mebeez?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 28, 2008)

there's a motor museum in covenrty which isn't too far away there's the stoneliegh international show ground near ish by as well other than that i have no bloody idea what's round that part of the world... ask bees...


----------



## nosos (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah the think tank's on the to do list (cheers bees) and the transport museum's been done


----------



## mr steev (Apr 28, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> there's the stoneliegh international show ground near ish by as well



Memories of being dragged to the Royal Show with school when I was a kid... boring as fuck (unless you can get excited about prize pigs, dog shows and tractors), and afaik The Royal Show is Stoneleigh's annual highlight.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 28, 2008)

If you wanna go a bit further afield, national space center in Leicester is very cool. (credit moomoo for recommending it to me on here)


----------

